# Australian made watche project



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I am new to this forum but into watches for a looooong time. I love the mechanical movements and the history of watchmaking. Time is so important in my life that I have a special relationship to watches as they guid me through my life and are on my body every day. I am not a juwlery person so a watch is realy the only think I wear beside my wedding ring b-) and cloths .... 
As a German I am into old handwinding Pilot watches and ETA 6498 movements. 

To cut a long story short I try to start my own project to bring german engineering, swiss made movements and australian design and made in australia together to build my own watch.

At this stage I dont have a brand or business yet but a vision and idea. I searched the market and do have very good contacts to german case makers, american case, dial and hand suppliers as well as a german watch maker modifying and fine adjust my movements in Germany.

I like to hear your comments and love to tell you my story in live mode and hope it will be a successfull and interessting one. 

So far I am at the beginning, tools are ordered a long time ago and I am well trained on the ETA 6498, have some ideas but will not tell to much yet 

I started with the assembly of my first watch last week. I have to say I learned a lot. 
To practice I bought a set of hands, dials, movements and cases online from PARNIS, customized the design and ordered some straps from the States. 

Here are the technical data:

Seagull 3600 with swan neck regulation hand winding movement 
Blue hands with orange lumina 
Double layer dial with green numbers 
PVD coated steel case made in china, way better quality as I thought ! 
Strap made of leather in carbon lock, 22mm and learned I should have bouth 24mm instead, well one mistake  

Have a look at the result and tell me if you are interessted in my story


----------



## topol (Aug 28, 2014)

What's a "WATCHE"


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Australian design?? I would call that "Italian" or "Chinese Copycat". Hopefully it just a testproduct and you will eventually design and make a real watch to sell. Otherwise you might just have an _upgraded_ Parnis watch.

But goodluck anyway and WELCOME to WUS


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Looking forward to hearing your story mate, and interested to hear your design ideas, cheers


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

topol said:


> What's a "WATCHE"


Its a type of 'juwlery' ....


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Great, another Panerai look-a-like the world does not need. What about a real own design, this one looks.....mmmh....like you just fiddled around.
Interested ? Sorry, but not at all interested.

Wish you luck for your project.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome

okay so really nice story but the execution not so much. And by not so much I mean not at all, you just have a Panerai knock off. 

Would love over to see you do some more stuff that's your own creative work


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Customizing existing designs is a good start, I think - you will start seeing what works together and what doesn't, how components fit and what the tolerances are (both physical and aesthetic).

Next step would be to try and arrange for more custom-made parts, not just off-the-shelf stuff, so that your own design ideas have a way to be shown, and so that your individual background can appear in your designs.


----------



## SethThomas (Oct 29, 2014)

MisterHo said:


> Australian design?? I would call that "Italian" or "Chinese Copycat". Hopefully it just a testproduct and you will eventually design and make a real watch to sell. Otherwise you might just have an _upgraded_ Parnis watch.
> 
> But goodluck anyway and WELCOME to WUS





stuffler said:


> Great, another Panerai look-a-like the world does not need. What about a real own design, thismone looks.....mmmh....like you just fiddled around.
> Interested ? Sorry, but not at all interested.
> 
> Wish you luck for your project.


Doesn't seem like you guys actually read what he wrote. If you did, you would catch that he has some ideas for his business, and that was a "practice watch" not necessarily representative of his products.

Similarly I hope he does decide to design a different case style when he gets down to business.



Certa said:


> So far I am at the beginning, tools are ordered a long time ago and I am well trained on the ETA 6498, have some ideas but will not tell to much yet
> 
> I started with the assembly of my first watch last week. I have to say I learned a lot.
> To practice I bought a set of hands, dials, movements and cases online from PARNIS, customized the design and ordered some straps from the States.


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

A bit of sarcasm... Did not know if he was trolling, looks just another Parnis off Ebay.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, buying these parts and assembling them is more watchmaking than the majority of people have done or will ever do. The feedback here will hopefully encourage and inspire you to create new designs and make your mark. Best of luck and I for one will be following your progress.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Great, another Panerai look-a-like the world does not need. What about a real own design, this one looks.....mmmh....like you just fiddled around.
> Interested ? Sorry, but not at all interested.
> 
> Wish you luck for your project.


Mike if you read his OP again you will see he stated he is only practicing with the parnis.

What a nice introduction and welcome to the site this blokes got in this thread, i wont be surprised if he doesnt return.

Cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Thanks for sharing, buying these parts and assembling them is more watchmaking than the majority of people have done or will ever do. The feedback here will hopefully encourage and inspire you to create new designs and make your mark. Best of luck and I for one will be following your progress.


Nice one mate.

cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

MisterHo said:


> A bit of sarcasm... Did not know if he was trolling, looks just another Parnis off Ebay.


Hi mate, did you actually read the OPs post?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Certa said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum but into watches for a looooong time.... To cut a long story short I try to start my own project to bring german engineering, swiss made movements and australian design and made in australia together to build my own watch.


Welcome to Watchuseek, and congratulation on your first successful watch assembly. I hope it has been a helpful learning experience and I wish you luck with your endeavour.

As you start to develop your ideas for your own watch, you might like to visit our Watch Concepts and Design forum.

Watch Concepts & Designs


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to WUS! I would highly suggest you lose the cushion case in your final design. While they seem to sell they offer zero horological ingenuity or creativity, which is something I hope as a new startup you decide to offer and would definitely differentiate you from many others. I believe the reason you received a less than warm response is because you mentioned having a vision and an idea but didn't elaborate past providing pictures of IMO an awful PAM knockoff. People who come here seeking honest feedback who have done substantial research and genuinely have an innovative approach or ideas get the best and most constructive replies. Good luck to you on your journey, hope it is rewarding to you if nothing else from an experience POV.


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello everybody 

Wow that was some feedback  Thanks to all of you, the positive and the negative. I will need both on my journey, the positive to motivate me and actually have fun in what I am doing and the negative to push myself an extra mile to surprise and impress you. I do understand all of your expectations and high level of skills and do think that you are right in saying another Parnis etc. but as I said at the beginning I bought Parnis parts to train myself, this has nothing to do with my project results. 
For my project I have to use available cases for example but of course the long term idea is to design and customize my parts but come on you all know that this is only possible if you have 1000 and 1000 of $ to start with. 

I have a few main items and long term goals for my project : 

All parts will be Swiss, German and Australian made 
All watches will be assambled in Australia only 
I want to establish a micro independent australian brand 
I like to use private owned companies or start ups as partners which are flexible and creative and have a deep passion and story about their business and creations 
My max. production per year should not be more than 20 watches in the first year and I will take it slow. 

So far I do have a good contact to a German case manufacture for customized cases but not the money yet to reach the MO.
I also have a contact to a German company for customized high quality dials but same, money is an issue. 
For movements I do have an German supplier who customized my ETA 6498 and thats where the money went so far  I will post some pictures later to show you my movements. 

At this stage I will have to do short cuts on my goals but I am sure they will look better as my first Parnis Project, I promise. 

Never the less I risk to post my second project, this time no Parnis parts are used but its still not customized, made out of available parts from the german, american market. 

Lets see your comments and tomorrow I will add some more infos to my ideas and some pictures of my movements if you like 

Thanks guys, I will not give up that quick


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^^^^I like the design (how can you go wrong with breguet numbers). I think the black hands and seconds counter lose it. It's a great classy base design however the black makes it look cheap.

Three suggestions I have using the above design:
1. Gold case - gold everything (ie numbers, hands, etc) with a black dial
2. Gold case - steel/silver everything on a white dial
3. Stainless steel case - white dial black everything
4. Stainless steel case - black dial steel/silver everything

just make sure you get smaller hands though. If it was me options 1 and 3 would be the ones I'd make


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Actualy I wanted the gold silver combination and this massive hands to be a bit different to the standard. But from the beginning I was not so sure about the hand and think they are a bit to massive... guess I have to work on the hands.


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Certa said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Wow that was some feedback  Thanks to all of you, the positive and the negative. I will need both on my journey, the positive to motivate me and actually have fun in what I am doing and the negative to push myself an extra mile to surprise and impress you. I do understand all of your expectations and high level of skills and do think that you are right in saying another Parnis etc. but as I said at the beginning I bought Parnis parts to train myself, this has nothing to do with my project results.
> For my project I have to use available cases for example but of course the long term idea is to design and customize my parts but come on you all know that this is only possible if you have 1000 and 1000 of $ to start with.
> ...


*That`s way better!*


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, did you actually read the OPs post?


Yes Sir, I knew it was a TEST watch. I might came by as harsh. But I did wished him well.
And ofcourse it didn`t help with a knockoff Panerai case.


----------



## SethThomas (Oct 29, 2014)

Certa said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Wow that was some feedback  Thanks to all of you, the positive and the negative. I will need both on my journey, the positive to motivate me and actually have fun in what I am doing and the negative to push myself an extra mile to surprise and impress you. I do understand all of your expectations and high level of skills and do think that you are right in saying another Parnis etc. but as I said at the beginning I bought Parnis parts to train myself, this has nothing to do with my project results.
> For my project I have to use available cases for example but of course the long term idea is to design and customize my parts but come on you all know that this is only possible if you have 1000 and 1000 of $ to start with.
> ...


That movement is very nice and could make for some very interesting skeleton dials if you not afraid of cutting some dials up.

As for the dial you have there, I would personally like silver dauphine hands

For the money needed for case manufacturing, as long as you have solid ideas and a few 3D renders, some watch startups have found kickstarter can actually work.


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the hands idea, I will try. I specially dont like skeleton watches but why not. Maybe my next project will be one. Sofar I like to avoid kickstarter and want to use my own money only. makes it harder but appriciate it more and I dont have any time pressure to start the business.


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the nice feedback


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

as mentioned a few days ago I like to show a picture of my customized ETA 6468-2 I will use for my watches. The movement is decorated with geneva strips, PVD black coated and assambled with blue ETA screws and a blue swan neck for fine adjustment. Original ETA movements modified and coated in Germany. 
Please let me know your comments.


----------



## SethThomas (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



Certa said:


> as mentioned a few days ago I like to show a picture of my customized ETA 6468-2 I will use for my watches. The movement is decorated with geneva strips, PVD black coated and assambled with blue ETA screws and a blue swan neck for fine adjustment. Original ETA movements modified and coated in Germany.
> Please let me know your comments.


Would be a great movement on a dive watch with a black and blue ceramic bezel (Rolex Batman) with display back. Would also look cool with black faced blue sub-dialed watch.

But it is very tool watch looking, so I would replace the blue painted screws with blued steel for any sort of dress watch.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



Certa said:


> as mentioned a few days ago I like to show a picture of my customized ETA 6468-2 I will use for my watches. The movement is decorated with geneva strips, PVD black coated and assambled with blue ETA screws and a blue swan neck for fine adjustment. Original ETA movements modified and coated in Germany.
> Please let me know your comments.


I wish you the best, awesome idea!


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

Hi, the screws are not painted they are blue by heating procedure. It just looks very bright because I took the picture in the sun outside


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

here with less sun


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



Certa said:


> here with less sun


I like the way that movement is decorated. It looks like the bronze is glowing from underneath the PVD coating. Certainly out of the ordinary.


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

Hello everybody.

Here is my latest creation. I wanted a classic pilot watch in silver but without lumin hands 
I love to add the colors of the australian flag, wich is mainly blue. Therfore and to match the blue screws of the movement I have picked this simpel blue shine hands. Please let me know your comments

Technical data

Steel case with saphire front and back 
ETA 6498-1 movement with special decoration 
Carbon style leather strap

Looking forward to your feedback


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

Interesting, interesting.
But I have to be honest: I like the back view more than the front. There is something with those blue hands I do not like.
And the case is silver???

Still an excellent looking watch. Good Luck on your journey.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

It's nice but the blue is lost on the black dial. Going Aussie flag:
blue hands
White dial
red seconds hand

Market it as 'The Patriot' and then flog it off to a whole heap of countries.

And for a limited edition to could do 'The Cronulla' ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

Australian watches from Orange Watch Company near Perth


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

dbl post


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

Nice concept for a divers watch. I concentrate on Pilot watches only


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



yankeexpress said:


> Australian watches from Orange Watch Company near Perth


:-s Orange isn't anywhere near Perth. Actually 3700km by road.

I guess your point is that an Australian watch company already exists? Hopefully there is room for more than one.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

I like the simplicity and strength of this design. By the way, does it have a domed or flat crystal? The reason I ask is that I have a Poljot Signal with a very similar stepped bezel and lug edges with onion crown (I think that look was made popular by Ulysse Nardin) which has a flat crystal and I've sometimes thought that it would be enhanced by a shallow domed crystal.


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

It has a doomed cristal. Thanks for the feedback. I like the design of this cases as well, only dont like the writing on the back in black thats what I will work on next time. so far it will stay a prototype, even this movement design is one of my favourits. I will post some nice decorated movements in the upcoming weeks. Just signed two deals with German suppliers who will hand engrave and decorate die Movements. One series will be..... I am not telling yet


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



yankeexpress said:


> Australian watches from Orange Watch Company near Perth


They are using seagull movements or soprod. The cases without knowing it look very close to the Parnis options, but maybe I am wrong. Never the less some of the prototypes look very nice, wish them all the best.
I had a look at the website


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



Chascomm said:


> :-s Orange isn't anywhere near Perth. Actually 3700km by road.
> 
> I guess your point is that an Australian watch company already exists? Hopefully there is room for more than one.


I guess you guys haven't heard of Nick Hacko and the Rebelde


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



jupiter6 said:


> I guess you guys haven't heard of *Nick Hacko* and the Rebelde


The bold part in the above is the problem with said company


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

I had some email contact with him, sounds very proud about his project investments and his cases, I do love the cases and his story behind the company, very impressive. I do not like the dials that much but this is just not my taste. He seems to do well and I actually like that he is an professional watchmaker. I think he could work on his homepage a bit more, looks like he sales his watches mainly in his store, less online. Never the less I think he is a secret pick if it comes to australian made watches.

Saddly the watch part industry, when it comes to cases, dials, movements is non existing so at the end its CAD and design and the rest is all done overseas which is a big problem. Why would somebody spend more than 1000 AUD for an Australian watch if it is only , if so, assembled in Australia and the rest is done overseas ? This limites the branding of australian watches. I am not sure who knows most of the australian brands outside of Australia ? If you are able to setup something unique which is only made in Australia, by Australian and you know that the steel of the case was made out of some material from an australian mine and machined in Australia than you know you have a piece of Australia on your arm, not just another made in China with australian brand name watch. I know it is a dream and vision to have this sources in Australia but is it not also an investment into a brand identity ? Should not the whole small and new australian watch business have an interesst to gain this sales arguments ?

Look at swiss watches under the swatch banner to standardize processes, use allmost the same ETA modified movements and parts, combined purchase power and advertisement is done so smart that every brand is in its own market.

Look at the german watch industry, they went to Glasshütte and opened a testing facility which can provide a certificate to prove better results and quality than the standard swiss certificate, thats what people want to buy, quality, brand name and made in swiss or Germany.

What about Australia so far ?

Yes I know you can not compare the australian companys and theire history to german and swiss, but what are the ideas and options, build up more Parnis, Quarz and fashion watches ? If so I have the feeling that people quickly assoziate australian watches with cheap and outsource china watches and the whole small industry will have an issue to fight against this image.


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like a PAM homage to me...


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey Certa, I just found your thread. A big thumbs up for your dream and your drive. I also really like your black handwind movement. I look forward to catching up on more of your journey.
|>


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

topol said:


> What's a "WATCHE"





jpfgiii said:


> Its a type of 'juwlery' ....


I can't believe this type of crap has found its way into the thread. The OP, a new member, has a really positive and interesting post, and you jerks' only response is to have a childish giggle at some imperfect English? Is this WUS or a gathering of redneck 10 year olds.

The OP probably speaks with an accent, too. Guess what. That probably means he can speak more languages than you. He also has the class (which I don't) to ignore your infantile Anglo-supremism.

Not everyone here has English as a first language. They have a right to contribute here without being mocked for it.

I think you clowns should apologise.


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't generally bother correcting spelling or grammar, but if you want to start a watch company, you need to be able to spell 'watch'. If any apologies are necessary, you owe them to topol & I for your quick decline into name-calling - try to stay within the rules please.



Time On My Hands said:


> I can't believe this type of crap has found its way into the thread. The OP, a new member, has a really positive and interesting post, and you jerks' only response is to have a childish giggle at some imperfect English? Is this WUS or a gathering of redneck 10 year olds.
> 
> The OP probably speaks with an accent, too. Guess what. That probably means he can speak more languages than you. He also has the class (which I don't) to ignore your infantile Anglo-supremism.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



Chascomm said:


> :-s Orange isn't anywhere near Perth. Actually 3700km by road.
> 
> I guess your point is that an Australian watch company already exists? Hopefully there is room for more than one.


And all the while i thought Melbourne Watch Co. is one of Aussie origin...:-s


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

Hi Certa,

Must say I admire your ambition but cant help but think you have some mighty challenges ahead.

Below is a site that might be of interest to you. 9 Australian emerging watch companies are listed. Click on the brand and follow the threads, might give you an insight into the pitfalls and possibilities. At the very least you could reach out to them for some informal advice.

ANNOUNCING: Australian Watch Week - Time and Tide Watches

Regards,


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

jpfgiii said:


> I don't generally bother correcting spelling or grammar, but if you want to start a watch company, you need to be able to spell 'watch'. If any apologies are necessary, you owe them to topol & I for your quick decline into name-calling - try to stay within the rules please.


Thank you very much for your opinion. This feedback was very important for my project and helped me a lot to improve my ideas to set up a watch or watche company. I like to learn more from your experiance to do the same as it sounds like you know whats important and what to do. Please let me know where I can read more about your success and I am happy to add a like to your project.

I like to come back to my Project and hope you can send me some more inputs about the project itself. Thank you very much for your deep interesst in reading every single word of what I am posting.


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks mate. To be honest I like to concentrate on inputs from members about my project instead of spell checks. Never the less I am happy to share what I am doing in French, German or in English if I need to. 

so yesterday I received some straps, hand made in Australia from a American and French lady and we could do that business without spell checks, worked  
I am now working together with a german grand master of watch making and engraving, well we speak the same language so no issues. Movements are in production and will be finished in 3 months. 
So lots of things coming up and I might share if this forum is a good place to do so.... 

Also signed a deal for cases, made in Germany. 

If anybody has an idea about hands and hands supplieres please let me know.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

jpfgiii said:


> I don't generally bother correcting spelling or grammar, but if you want to start a watch company, you need to be able to spell 'watch'. If any apologies are necessary, you owe them to topol & I for your quick decline into name-calling - try to stay within the rules please.


PM'd to avoid derailing the thread further. Apologies all readers of this thread, for the diversion.


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

Time On My Hands said:


> PM'd to avoid derailing the thread further. Apologies all readers of this thread, for the diversion.


WTF is wrong with this guy? He PM's me calling me *racist* because I pointed out (with humour) a spelling mistake? Sorry my friend, but you have too much 'time on your hands' .... I don't have time for the likes of you, so you will not get a response - and no more PMs please.

[mod edit: the P in PM stand for Private. Posting PM content is against the rules]


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



Ed.YANG said:


> And all the while i thought Melbourne Watch Co. is one of Aussie origin...:-s


There are actually several Australian-owned watch brands. I think there is even one here in Perth. Only one or two of these Australian brands are currently doing assembly in Australia, as far as I know. I think Suj was assembling watches prior to setting up the Melbourne brand. In years past there was a lot of local assembly of watches, mostly for international brands but also for jewellers such as Dunklings and Angus & Coote.


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

Certa said:


> So you done have time for the likes..... Sorry mate ?????


We all do it sometimes 

With regard to the original thread, I think that one needs to do more than piece together available parts to make an interesting new brand. Also, for an 'Australian' watch brand, it seems one would need more than just an Australian made strap. Perhaps designed in Australia would be the way to go: New dial designs and interesting brand name/logo would help. I wish the OP luck - it is a very competitive market. I am always amazed at the number of new brands popping up on Kickstarter....


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

Logo and dial are in the final stage of design and will go online next year as you cant build Rom in one day  
I have my ideas but will not share them at this stage. Kickstarter is not my way to go, I risk and manage my own money only and dont like the idea of kickstarter projects. As I said from the beginning on I am not under any time pressure and its not my main job at the moment so I will take it as easy as I like


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Fully agree with Sujain...& you guys really make beautiful watches !

- A fellow Melbournian


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

Well I understand, I respect your business and advertisment as part of your comment. You made up a profitable business and advertise it smart and well in Australia and in Melbourne. Its awesome how you sell chinese products for 800 AUD which you most likely produce for 100 AUD. 
Why is chinese products so cheap ? What conditions the workforce has to life and work under ? Did you ever went to China to see you manufacturerer and how good is the english of your business partners ? Why do you think cities like Hong Kong or Shenzen do have smock problems ? If you spend some time to study watchmaker companies you will find a few well known Watchmaker in Sydney in the early days, not in China that much. 
in terms of Australian made you dont want to advertise and give your customers the feeling they buy an australian watch, thats the reason why you called your company MELBOURNE Watch Company, china made ?


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Certa said:


> Well I understand, I respect your business and advertisment as part of your comment. You made up a profitable business and advertise it smart and well in Australia and in Melbourne. Its awesome how you sell chinese products for 800 AUD which you most likely produce for 100 AUD.
> Why is chinese products so cheap ? What conditions the workforce has to life and work under ? Did you ever went to China to see you manufacturerer and how good is the english of your business partners ? Why do you think cities like Hong Kong or Shenzen do have smock problems ? If you spend some time to study watchmaker companies you will find a few well known Watchmaker in Sydney in the early days, not in China that much.
> in terms of Australian made you dont want to advertise and give your customers the feeling they buy an australian watch, thats the reason why you called your company MELBOURNE Watch Company, china made ?


Not sure what exactly you're trying to get at with this?

It can be read that you are trying to discredit Melboirne Watch Co.

Or or are you genuinely curious?

Have a look at the Australian regulations on what is considered being 'Australian Made'. There's nothing legally wrong with what is being done.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

mozatihom said:


>


Could be time to break out the pop corn


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

Yikes.

Umm...

Just want to say, that's a beautiful looking movement in posts 25 and 29. That would be beautiful under a display back.


Certa said:


> here with less sun


----------



## Shikyo (Sep 10, 2013)

Certa said:


> in terms of Australian made you dont want to advertise and give your customers the feeling they buy an australian watch, thats the reason why you called your company MELBOURNE Watch Company, china made ?


Have you looked into the field you want to progress into? Every brand that wants to be known for being made in a specific country will advertise for it and proudly show it off on the dial. Pretty much all those brands are Swiss, because they can charge a premium for such a piece. Like Sujain mentioned, Australia doesn't have a long history behind watchmaking. The manufacture of parts in Australia itself is most likely not possible for any decent price either. Skilled labor might be hard to find in those part of the world. Thus there is no real benefit from Made in Australia at all.

Not to mention: Just because something is being made in China, doesn't make it bad. .... isn't racist and it comes from all the countries in the world.


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, how about 'thanks' instead - the more normal reaction when someone shares their experience and offers to free advice? Unbelievable ...



Certa said:


> Well I understand, I respect your business and advertisment as part of your comment. You made up a profitable business and advertise it smart and well in Australia and in Melbourne. Its awesome how you sell chinese products for 800 AUD which you most likely produce for 100 AUD.
> Why is chinese products so cheap ? What conditions the workforce has to life and work under ? Did you ever went to China to see you manufacturerer and how good is the english of your business partners ? Why do you think cities like Hong Kong or Shenzen do have smock problems ? If you spend some time to study watchmaker companies you will find a few well known Watchmaker in Sydney in the early days, not in China that much.
> in terms of Australian made you dont want to advertise and give your customers the feeling they buy an australian watch, thats the reason why you called your company MELBOURNE Watch Company, china made ?


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Not sure I agree with you mate.

The aforementioned Nick Hacko seems to be doing alright selling his watches for 2.5k up, and his watches are have more of an Australian connection than your watches ever will have, if I understand your intentions correctly. Take the name off yours, and the connection to Australia becomes very thin indeed. From what I understand from his blog, his motives for making his watches are to prove that it doesn't have to be done in Europe or Asia. An underlying motive is also that he has a chip on his shoulder about the Swiss companies. I don't know what your motives are.

I would argue that the quality of his is on a par with anything else on the market.

As for the language comments (not only yours) would everyone be so judgemental if it turned out the OP was from Glasshute or Le Locle?

The owner of the local Vietnamese restaurant here has pretty bad English and I doubt gives a fig about the socio political climate but it doesn't seem to be holding him back. Why are watches different?



SKrishnan said:


> Hi all - I came across this thread through one of my searches and I thought it would be fitting for me to reply, given my history and experience with the industry.
> 
> As some of you are no doubt aware, I'm the owner of Melbourne Watch Company, an Australian 'microbrand' that kicked off in 2013. Prior to me launching MWC, I assembled custom homage style watches as a 'hobby business' for more than 12 months, which is how I originally became a part of the WUS community.
> 
> ...


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

Certa said:


> Well I understand, I respect your business and advertisment as part of your comment. You made up a profitable business and advertise it smart and well in Australia and in Melbourne. Its awesome how you sell chinese products for 800 AUD which you most likely produce for 100 AUD.
> Why is chinese products so cheap ? What conditions the workforce has to life and work under ? Did you ever went to China to see you manufacturerer and how good is the english of your business partners ? Why do you think cities like Hong Kong or Shenzen do have smock problems ? If you spend some time to study watchmaker companies you will find a few well known Watchmaker in Sydney in the early days, not in China that much.
> in terms of Australian made you dont want to advertise and give your customers the feeling they buy an australian watch, thats the reason why you called your company MELBOURNE Watch Company, china made ?


Right. I'm sorry that I've offended you, I was simply trying to offer some insight into why brands don't manufacture here.

I've built my *brand* around Melbourne. I never claim that they are made here. Instead, the branding celebrates the city - i.e, models are named after locations/landmarks within Melbourne, case backs featuring Melbourne icons etc.

FYI - here are some of the watches that I assembled for customers back when my business was still Melbourne Custom Watches. I've been down your path and have experience in sourcing parts etc.

Once again, if you'd like any advice, I'm still happy to offer it.



















jupiter6 said:


> Not sure I agree with you mate.
> 
> The aforementioned Nick Hacko seems to be doing alright selling his watches for 2.5k up, and his watches are have more of an Australian connection than your watches ever will have, if I understand your intentions correctly. Take the name off yours, and the connection to Australia becomes very thin indeed. From what I understand from his blog, his motives for making his watches are to prove that it doesn't have to be done in Europe or Asia. An underlying motive is also that he has a chip on his shoulder about the Swiss companies. I don't know what your motives are.
> 
> ...


Prior to launching Melbourne Watch Company in its current form, I was doing the exact same thing that Nick Hacko is doing (see photos above).

As for my 'motives' (?) - I originally operated under the name 'Melbourne Custom Watches'. I wanted to build something bigger and go full time. I wanted to build a business that could scale and grow beyond my own ability to hand assemble watches. To achieve this, I started the brand. I'd love to keep doing hand assembly here in Australia, but it just isn't feasible on the scale that we are producing in now.

As for my comment on language, all I am trying to say is that people will generally be more inclined to spend larger amounts of money if the presentation of your brand and associated content is flawless. I'm not trying to be hurtful here, I am just saying that if the OP wants to sell to the public, they will need a website and people may be turned off purchasing online if they are presented with poor language. I hate to see people lose money on businesses, so I'm simply offering up a suggestion that would improve the OP's chances of succeeding.

Anyway, I've said my piece, best of luck to the OP.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

jupiter6 said:


> As for the language comments (not only yours) would everyone be so judgemental if it turned out the OP was from Glasshute or Le Locle?
> 
> The owner of the local Vietnamese restaurant here has pretty bad English and I doubt gives a fig about the socio political climate but it doesn't seem to be holding him back. Why are watches different?


There is a huge difference in dealing with a restaurant owner face to face compared to an online only business.
There are other ways to communicate in person if the spoken language is poor, but with an online business correct spelling, grammar, punctuation, etc. are paramount as you only have written communication to rely on.
It's one of the most important aspects of good customer service, and Sujain raises a valid point as his communication has been excellent in my dealings with him as a customer.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

mozatihom said:


> There is a huge difference in dealing with a restaurant owner face to face compared to an online only business.
> There are other ways to communicate in person if the spoken language is poor, but with an online business correct spelling, grammar, punctuation, etc. are paramount as you only have written communication to rely on.
> It's one of the most important aspects of good customer service, and Sujain raises a valid point as his communication has been excellent in my dealings with him as a customer.


So if you bought a Grand Seiko from one of the big 3 of the Japanese vendors you would consider it poor customer service because their grammar and spelling wasn't like a native speaker? They are renowned for excellent customer service.
If I was buying from a native speaker then I would expect a reasonable grasp of written english. Expecting it from absolutely everyone regardless of their background is a little unreasonable isn't it?


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

jupiter6 said:


> So if you bought a Grand Seiko from one of the big 3 of the Japanese vendors you would consider it poor customer service because their grammar and spelling wasn't like a native speaker? They are renowned for excellent customer service.
> If I was buying from a native speaker then I would expect a reasonable grasp of written english. Expecting it from absolutely everyone regardless of their background is a little unreasonable isn't it?


I can't speak for the big 3 Japanese vendors you refer to as I haven't dealt with them personally. But I would expect good written communication skills from any online business selling to an international clientele. Especially if it's an Australian based company. I'm not having a go at the OP, just responding to your question.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

mozatihom said:


> I can't speak for the big 3 Japanese vendors you refer to as I haven't dealt with them personally. But I would expect good written communication skills from any online business selling to an international clientele. Especially if it's an Australian based company. I'm not having a go at the OP, just responding to your question.


I have. Their English is far from native. Their customer service is excellent. There are countless other threads testament to this. I paid for them to send me a watch, not become fluent in my language.

To the OP: Good luck with your venture. I think you should carry on regardless.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

jupiter6 said:


> I have. Their English is far from native. Their customer service is excellent. There are countless other threads testament to this. I paid for them to send me a watch, not become fluent in my language.
> 
> To the OP: Good luck with your venture. I think you should carry on regardless.


I'm glad it worked out well for you. But many people don't realise how important good written communication is when something goes wrong and you have to contact the online seller to resolve issues such as lost or damaged items, warranty issues, etc. And I agree, good luck to the OP on his new venture!


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

We can agree on something then 👍


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



jupiter6 said:


> We can agree on something then 


Some of my latest projects


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

Looks like you're having some fun here. 
How are your skills with applying the hands? I mean, the result looks fine, but when I do it, it seems really fiddly and difficult. More difficult than it should be! Have you perfected it?


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*



Time On My Hands said:


> Looks like you're having some fun here.
> How are your skills with applying the hands? I mean, the result looks fine, but when I do it, it seems really fiddly and difficult. More difficult than it should be! Have you perfected it?


It is not that easy and sometimes very difficult. I am using this little tool : 
Zeigeraufsetzer mit 8 Aufsätzen | Uhren Römer | Ersatzteile, Werkzeug und alles für den Uhrmacherbedarf

Very easy to use and the best way for me to set up the hands. Never the less its practice and some skills. 
I like Mr. Römer and his shop. He has amazing tools and parts and an amazing story how he started his shop in Germany. A very friendly guy who likes to chat about watches and can help with a lot of things.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Great, another Panerai look-a-like the world does not need. What about a real own design, this one looks.....mmmh....like you just fiddled around.
> Interested ? Sorry, but not at all interested.
> 
> Wish you luck for your project.


_
Why do they *always* try so hard to emulate an existing watch? However, I'm not adverse to producing a variation on a theme. How about using a different font for the numerals? Or a different case shape? Or different face & numeral colors?_


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Australian made watch project*

Hello guys.

The first prototypes are finished. 
German made steel cases
ETA 6498 decorated with blue screws and fine adjustment swan neck, also PVD black version 
Australian hand made straps

Have a look and let me know your opinion


----------



## Certa (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

And number 3


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Australian made watch project*

Love the movement. I can't really comment on the style, I'm not that into Fliegers. But yup, that's a Flieger.

Not sure it matters if it's assembled in Australia or some place else; it's sourced from available parts from Germany and the like, I'm also not sure that matters; steel is steel.

What does matter is that YOU assembled it, so if you have a particular design or style and can come up with something cool, new or refreshing then that really adds the most; not really the country of origin of the case or strap or person who assembled it.

What also may matter is that you as the assembler have personally handled and checked the watch. That also counts for something, as opposed to where the seller is just the person who pulled it out of a box and then shipped it.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks good. I agree that being personally checked and assembled does set you apart from the other Australian companies (except the Rebelde)


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks good! 

I like designs 2 and 3. 

Nice that you have Bas and Loakes straps on the watch - they're really good straps.


----------

